# Some nice surface finds around a 1700s cellar hole



## ArmyDigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello these are some of the finds I found from a cellar hole built in the 1700s the big aqua coffin flask I was wondering if I could get a date range on please. Also the piece of pottery if there is anyway to give a date range on that I would appreciate it. Most of this stuffed cleaned up really nice I’m going to head back and dig around some more. For more backstory on the property I’ll post if anyone wants. Also found a nice ring as well.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Here’s some more pictures


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice finds!  The flask is 1870's an I've always been told that particular style is Lyndeboro.  Certainly they were used by various Boston liquor dealers, so certainly plausible.  That's some nice stuff to find on the surface!


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 16, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Nice finds!  The flask is 1870's an I've always been told that particular style is Lyndeboro.  Certainly they were used by various Boston liquor dealers, so certainly plausible.  That's some nice stuff to find on the surface!


Thanks I was so surprised some of it wasn’t right on the service but under an inch of dirt and leaves untouched the house has been abandoned since 1906 so


----------



## Tom smith (Mar 16, 2021)

I love the aqua flask. I hope there is more for you.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 16, 2021)

Tom smith said:


> I love the aqua flask. I hope there is more for you.


Thanks hopefully


----------



## yacorie (Mar 17, 2021)

Great finds and I agree with the dates provided.  I’d be so excited to get back there and dig more.  I’m in CT and people have been lucky to find similar spots down here - I haven’t yet but maybe one day.

yes please keep posting


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 17, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Hello these are some of the finds I found from a cellar hole built in the 1700s the big aqua coffin flask I was wondering if I could get a date range on please. Also the piece of pottery if there is anyway to give a date range on that I would appreciate it. Most of this stuffed cleaned up really nice I’m going to head back and dig around some more. For more backstory on the property I’ll post if anyone wants. Also found a nice ring as well.


Very nice finds keep looking they're bound to be more happy Hunting


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Hello these are some of the finds I found from a cellar hole built in the 1700s the big aqua coffin flask I was wondering if I could get a date range on please. Also the piece of pottery if there is anyway to give a date range on that I would appreciate it. Most of this stuffed cleaned up really nice I’m going to head back and dig around some more. For more backstory on the property I’ll post if anyone wants. Also found a nice ring as well.


I love the aqua colored flask with the applied lip. Never seen that one before. Is the cabochon ring blank silver? Great items you found there. I wish I knew pottery better than I do. Thanks for showing us your finds. Always a thrill.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 17, 2021)

I’ll check with my pottery guy but looks like a grey paste stoneware with a glaze almost completely eroded away. I’m mot the expert but we’ll see.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 17, 2021)

Okay, the pottery expert confirms the pot shards are stoneware with a “slip” glaze that has eroded away. Age on stoneware is hard to determine. The best age range for these pieces is anytime in the 19th century.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 17, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Okay, the pottery expert confirms the pot shards are stoneware with a “slip” glaze that has eroded away. Age on stoneware is hard to determine. The best age range for these pieces is anytime in the 19th century.


Thank you for the info


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello again another updated post on some finds from today from the 1700s site. I decided to start in a little mound under some roots of a tree where I saw some glass showing by the edge of the property and found some nice stuff. since it’s very close to a railroad I wasn’t surprised to find 2 neat insulators near where i was digging however I was surprised to find  a 1905 dated dansk vestindien danish coin probably was something to do with the railroad but still such a cool find also this little bead which I don’t know if it’s old or newer.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 17, 2021)

Some more photos from the 2nd trip


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 17, 2021)

I also found the sad piece of this wonderful whiskey cylinder 








						GOLDEN DOME RYE & BOUR WHISKEY Bottle Circa 1870 Rare H. Swartz & Co. Boston | #1855279319
					

Up for auction is a rare variant of the Golden Dome Rye and Bourbon Whiskey. This variant is embossed BOUR. H. SWARTZ & Co. Sole Proprieters. 78 - 80 - 82 Leverett St. Boston U.S.A. Full Quart Reg




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 17, 2021)

That light olive green New Eng Tel & Tel insulator is a good find...probably the best thing you have shown.  Nice find!


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 17, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> That light olive green New Eng Tel & Tel insulator is a good find...probably the best thing you have shown.  Nice find!


Thank you kindly.


----------

